# Need help replacing EOC on Kenmore Range



## mjpfeiffer (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a Kenmore Range model number 790.95651001. Tonight I cooked supper in the oven and after I shut the oven off it started beeping and I got F1 error flashing on the display. I've come to the conclusion that I need to replace the electronic oven control, but I'm not exactly sure where or what this is. Is it just the display or is it all the "guts" inside the backguard? Any help we be greatly appreciated. I really don't want to have to buy a new range.


----------



## Steelhead (Dec 23, 2008)

mjpfeiffer said:


> I have a Kenmore Range model number 790.95651001. Tonight I cooked supper in the oven and after I shut the oven off it started beeping and I got F1 error flashing on the display. I've come to the conclusion that I need to replace the electronic oven control, but I'm not exactly sure where or what this is. Is it just the display or is it all the "guts" inside the backguard? Any help we be greatly appreciated. I really don't want to have to buy a new range.


We had something similar happen to us a number of years ago, but with a Whirlpool range. I believe we did have the same error on the display. Basically we had the display, which also includes the function buttons, replaced. It was all one unit and it didn't take long to replace. I don't know the cost because it was under warranty at the time and a guy came out to replace it. I hope this helps!


----------

